#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Существование человека (или точки) в пространстве Минковского. Сергей Кокарев.

## Михаил_

Нет, это не видео с буддийской тематикой. Это современная физика. 
Пусть вас не смущает площадка, не поленитесь, посмотрите видео сначала до конца. 

Какие мысли у вас по этому поводу? 
Вы физик? Готовы обсудить?

Что вы бы выбрали - 
1. исчезающих бесследно двойников, только 1 из 3 людей сохранит память, остальные коллапсируют.
2. либо вечно повторяющийся ад, день сурка, снова и снова одно и тоже. но, одно действующее лицо. наконец-то тот самый поток ума.

Вы не согласны жить в мире с такой физикой? Пишите комментарий, поставьте дизлайк.
Согласный жить в такой вселенной - поставьте лайк.

*Об абсолютной и относительной истории*



разомнем мозги  :Confused:

----------


## Дяус

Посмотрел информацию на канале, потом на сайте - так и не прочитал нигде что такое ЛАИ.

----------


## Михаил_

> Посмотрел информацию на канале, потом на сайте - так и не прочитал нигде что такое ЛАИ.


Сейчас это сообщество друзей, с живым интересом в тех областях, где есть белея пятна. В основном в тех областях, которые рынок потребления обошел стороной по тем или иным причинам. Неформат, или не вписалось.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Facepalm:  Это полная фигня ..

----------


## Михаил_

А выглядит убедительно и просто. Где же ошибка?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы не согласны жить в мире с такой физикой? Пишите комментарий, поставьте дизлайк.
> Согласный жить в такой вселенной - поставьте лайк.


Зачем этот лайкбейт?




> Какие мысли у вас по этому поводу?


Важно, что петля времени — это некая модель реальности, основанная на предположении существования частиц, движущихся выше скорости света, которые не обнаружены, а если будут обнаружены, то это будет, как говорит лектор, очень странно, потому что приведёт к нарушению причинности.

Вопрос «согласны ли вы жить в мире с такой физикой» релевантен примерно в той же степени, в которой и вопрос «согласны ли вы жить в мире, где Луна сделана из зелёного сыра». Наверное, интересно было бы спросить разумное существо из мира, где нарушена причинность, согласно ли оно жить в таком мире. А мы живём в мире, где причинность не нарушена, поэтому к нам это неприменимо. Поэтому ответ на этот вопрос можно только предположить гипотетически. Предположу, что если бы я жил в мире с какой-то другой физикой, и у меня был бы выбор, жить или нет, то я был бы согласен жить в мире с этой физикой, иначе я бы не жил.

Ещё важно, что если бы даже тахионы существовали, то при сверхсветовых скоростях мог бы существовать только тахион, а человек не мог бы. Здесь лектор делает распространённую ошибку, механически перенося метафору наблюдателя на макрообъект (человека).

Если же мы говорим про фотон, который либо постоянно порождает по два двойника которые аннигилируют, либо находится в некоем причинном цикле, то нужно спросить у фотона, как ему  больше нравится существовать в гипотетическом мире, так или эдак. Бессмысленный вопрос.

----------

Alex (30.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.08.2018), Михаил_ (30.08.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (30.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (30.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Вопрос обнаружения тахионов в нашем мире, такой же как вопрос обнаружения Будд в нашем же мире фантазий и грез. Мире, где нет нарушений и все должно быть установлено и прозрачно, понятно и логично.  Нет, я несогласен жить в таком мире где все УЖЕ установленно и логично. В таком мире не будет существ, которым требуется помощь)

----------


## Михаил_

Если выключить розовых единорогов:
Батл - для повышения внимания.

Мне лично отозвалась эта лекция почему-то. Мне кажется пересечения можно провести. Решил, что гибкости все равно не хватает, хоть посмотрим как она (гибкость) выглядит.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос обнаружения тахионов в нашем мире, такой же как вопрос обнаружения Будд в нашем же мире фантазий и грез. Мире, где нет нарушений и все должно быть установлено и прозрачно, понятно и логично.  Нет, я несогласен жить в таком мире где все УЖЕ установленно и логично. В таком мире не будет существ, которым требуется помощь)


Вот не надо опять валить в одну кучу. Будд можно обнаружить в нашем мире известными буддийскими методами, а методов обнаружения тахионов пока что не существует никаких нигде. Поэтому будды — это не фантастика, а тахионы — фантастика.

А ваш пафос — согласен, не согласен, мне не близок, я вообще не понимаю, о чём это. Вот вы не согласны жить в нашем мире, и что? Придумываете воображаемый мир и пытаетесь себя убедить, что живёте в нём? Мне кажется, это настолько же бессмысленно, как и справляться о самочувствии у фотонов.




> Если выключить розовых единорогов:
> Батл - для повышения внимания.
> 
> Мне лично отозвалась эта лекция почему-то. Мне кажется пересечения можно провести. Решил, что гибкости все равно не хватает, хоть посмотрим как она (гибкость) выглядит.


Ну а мне «Конец вечности» Азимова нравится.

----------

Михаил_ (30.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Я признаю что живу в мире собственных фантазий. А вы живете в каком мире?

Вне зависимости от ущербности любой теории, если вы действительно в нее верите....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я признаю что живу в мире собственных фантазий. А вы живете в каком мире?


Я живу в мире, где царит анитья, анатма и дуккха.

----------

Alex (30.08.2018), Михаил_ (30.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (05.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Радиус видимой вселенной ограничен скоростью света. Если Будды помогают одновременно всем существам, они ограничений скорости света не имеют. И таким образом для них это видео как нельзя кстати. У них их нет ограничений по времени и действуют петли времени.
А если мы все Будды, после смерти. просто этого не распознаем, то у нас также нет ограничений по времени и видео к нам применимо. (И множество вариаций… которые вы так часто в сновидениях видите)

Достаточно убедительное доказательство правда?

----------


## Михаил_

> Это полная фигня ..


Отвечаю сразу всем. 
Стивен Хокинг возможно был Буддой.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У них их нет ограничений по времени и действуют петли времени.


О, взаимоисключающие параграфы. Если у будд нет ограничений, то и ограничения в виде петель тоже не действуют. И все остальные концептуальные ограничения тоже не действуют. И вообще никакие игры омрачённого ума не действуют.

----------


## Михаил_

> О, взаимоисключающие параграфы. Если у будд нет ограничений, то и ограничения в виде петель тоже не действуют. И все остальные концептуальные ограничения тоже не действуют. И вообще никакие игры омрачённого ума не действуют.


Стоит лишь на микроскопическое мгновение превысить скорость света, и становятся доступны все три времени. Только управления этим процессом не хватает, у нас. А у Будд все с этим в порядке. Ведь мы же знаем, что Будды в трех временах? Почему? Зачем нам эта информация? Как она помогает в практике?

Далее по поводу памяти пересечения с памятью дхарани. Если петли есть, то все двойники каллапсируют, но один из них несет потенциал Будды и память сохраняет. Причем, для каждого потока, только один. Удивительно. Ну и плюс эти эманации, контролируемые перерождения и так далее.

Это не взаимоисключающие параграфы. Это они для нас только взаимоисключающие, не поддаются только с нашей ограниченной точки зрения и информации логики. Мы это описать не можем и не сможем.

----------


## Михаил_

Есть некоторые сны, в которых действующие лица являются не мною и не другими. 
Где люди действуют во сне, со своей точки зрения. Но когда сон заканчивается, оказывается что все эти люди были чем-то иным, не целым не единым, но и не отдельным друг от друга, а все воспоминания являются, как множество потоков, множество точек зрения. 
Во сне, как наяву, я действовал от имени каждого из них, не не знал об этом. Каждый из них был мною от первого лица.
Когда проснулся, оказалось невозможно выбрать одного и сказать что - это был я, а остальные были временными. Все были одинаково полноценными и со своей стороны видели свой фрагмент реальности, в одно и тоже время с остальными. Все действовали, как независимые, люди со своей точкой зрения. Но это оказалось не так.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы привязаны к форме. Самый распространенный вид привязанности у людей. Не преодолев этой привязанности не увидеть возникновения и прекращения всех форм, всей материальной вселенной, всего пространства представлений о чувственно воспринимаемой реальности.

----------

Михаил_ (09.09.2018), Монферран (09.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Вы привязаны к форме. Самый распространенный вид привязанности у людей. Не преодолев этой привязанности не увидеть возникновения и прекращения всех форм, всей материальной вселенной, всего пространства представлений о чувственно воспринимаемой реальности.


Да не очень то я привязан, я бы и не хотел видеть сны, но они меня не спрашивают. ))
Я видел момент прекращения форм, и мне знаком опыт без форм. Моя практика сейчас как раз нацелена на успокоение мысле-творчества, объектов и форм. Моя цель - это то что находится за формами.

Вы не уловили суть этих снов. В них каждый из нас - это ТОЧКА зрения. Когда мы просыпаемся а персонажи во сне затихают - мы сохраняем память каждого из них, и она не смешивается. Это тоже опыт странноватый.

----------


## Won Soeng

Это и значит, что Вы привязаны к форме. Не только к форме, но в данном случае именно эта привязанность формирует образ мыслей. Момент прекращения, за формами - лишь идеи. Все формы возникают и прекращаются. С прекращением форм четыре безграничные обусловленные сферы и необусловленное. Идеи - это все еще формы. Идеи ограничены, даже идеи о безграничном и необусловленном ограничены и обусловлены. Как бы и кто бы ни отстаивал идею "я реализовал то-то и то-то" - это цепляние к форме. Я - это ограничение, обособленость, всякое "я" - лишь образ ограниченности и обособленности. Любое "я" - цепляние к форме, к чувству, к восприятию, к побуждению, к определенности. С прекращением цепляния бесчисленные потенциальные "я" подобны осенним листьям разбросанным там и тут, поднимаемых ветром, прибиваемых дождем и снегом, истлевающих и едва отличимых один от другого

----------

Михаил_ (09.09.2018), Монферран (09.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Это и значит, что Вы привязаны к форме. Не только к форме, но в данном случае именно эта привязанность формирует образ мыслей. Момент прекращения, за формами - лишь идеи. Все формы возникают и прекращаются. С прекращением форм четыре безграничные обусловленные сферы и необусловленное. Идеи - это все еще формы. Идеи ограничены, даже идеи о безграничном и необусловленном ограничены и обусловлены. Как бы и кто бы ни отстаивал идею "я реализовал то-то и то-то" - это цепляние к форме. Я - это ограничение, обособленость, всякое "я" - лишь образ ограниченности и обособленности. Любое "я" - цепляние к форме, к чувству, к восприятию, к побуждению, к определенности. С прекращением цепляния бесчисленные потенциальные "я" подобны осенним листьям разбросанным там и тут, поднимаемых ветром, прибиваемых дождем и снегом, истлевающих и едва отличимых один от другого


Ум продолжает создавать для себя некую опору, на которой он продолжает пребывать. И этот процесс будет продолжатся прямо до просветления. Вы же говорите, отбросьте все. Здорово конечно наверное здорово. Но я вас продолжаю непонимать ) 

Сейчас, в данный момент, прямо сейчас, отбросить все опоры чрезвычайно сложно. Рядом со мной нет квалифицированного учителя. И работать приходится с теми опорами, которые есть, не надеясь получить просветление, а надеясь разобраться "как это работает", "как работает ум"?.

С этим я и разбираюсь. Выглядит это конечно тут не очень привлекательно, как будто ребенок в го**е песочнице (омрачениях) копается у всех на форуме на виду, да еще и приглашает к нему присоединится, вместе возюкаться.

Ну а что делать то? В этом вопросе я на уровне ребенка. Я хочу разобраться. Кратковременных учений мне не достаточно, приходится заниматься строительством и разрушением замков из го**а и палок песка самостоятельно. Только песок в условно монастырской песочнице может быть белым и чистым, а говно точно не может, приходится запачкаться.

Сейчас я хочу выяснить как эти опоры отключить.
У ума есть различные сознания, у сознаний есть различные пространства. Проще как работать: Когда пространств множество или всего несколько? Когда все в куче, или когда раздельно? Поэтому я и занимаюсь выявлением, определением, и поиском наилучшего решения для схлопывания сознаний, отличных от основы. Чтобы можно было работать *с меньшим количеством омрачений* и оттуда прорваться к основе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ум продолжает создавать для себя некую опору, на которой он продолжает пребывать. И этот процесс будет продолжатся прямо до просветления. Вы же говорите, отбросьте все. Здорово конечно наверное здорово. Но я вас продолжаю непонимать ) 
> ......
> Сейчас я хочу выяснить как эти опоры отключить.
> У ума есть различные сознания, у сознаний есть различные пространства. Проще как работать: Когда пространств множество или всего несколько? Когда все в куче, или когда раздельно? Поэтому я и занимаюсь выявлением, определением, и поиском наилучшего решения для схлопывания сознаний, отличных от основы. Чтобы можно было работать *с меньшим количеством омрачений* и оттуда прорваться к основе.


Каждый момент ума имеет опоры(мн.число), в том числе и опору на то что сознаётся в данный конкретный момент. "Просветление", что бы Вы не подразумевали под этим, если это чтото сознательное и осознаваемое, а не отключка как при ударе тяжёлым предметом по голове, также имеет опоры, в том числе и опору на то что сознаётся\постигается\знавается.

Есть хороший традиционный пример(аллегория, образ) позволяющий лучше понять буддийское учение о виджняна даже детям:
- обезьянка читта в доме с шестью окнами, очень быстро перепрыгивающая от одного окна к другому что кажется какбудто там шесть (или семь(или восемь(в данном случае неважно))) разных обезьян (виджнян).

При опыте множества "пространств" - обратите всётаки внимание на то что их охватывает и вмещает, то что за их очертаниями\границами, то в чём они находятся (и возникают и исчезают). Попробуйте обратить внимание и осознать это. Попробуйте также рассмотреть, а отличается ли то или иное "пространство"  того или иного Вашего опыта от "этого", или - нет.

----------

Михаил_ (11.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Каждый момент ума имеет опоры(мн.число), в том числе и опору на то что сознаётся в данный конкретный момент. "Просветление", что бы Вы не подразумевали под этим, если это чтото сознательное и осознаваемое, а не отключка как при ударе тяжёлым предметом по голове, также имеет опоры, в том числе и опору на то что сознаётся\постигается\знавается.
> 
> Есть хороший традиционный пример(аллегория, образ) позволяющий лучше понять буддийское учение о виджняна даже детям:
> - обезьянка читта в доме с шестью окнами, очень быстро перепрыгивающая от одного окна к другому что кажется какбудто там шесть (или семь(или восемь(в данном случае неважно))) разных обезьян (виджнян).
> 
> При опыте множества "пространств" - обратите всётаки внимание на то что их охватывает и вмещает, то что за их очертаниями\границами, то в чём они находятся (и возникают и исчезают). Попробуйте обратить внимание и осознать это. Попробуйте также рассмотреть, а отличается ли то или иное "пространство"  того или иного Вашего опыта от "этого", или - нет.


Погодите, вы хотите сказать, что пространство ощущений тела, и умственное пространство - это одно  и тоже пространство и с этим так легче работать? Да ни в жизни!

Легче работать, когда определенные типы информации находятся в определенных очерченных границах. Тогда их можно по отдельности прихлопнуть. (т.е. поработать с ними). 
1. Если ощущения тела схлопнулись - разве это плохо. Целый пласт различных сенсоров не будут больше докучать и отвлекать. Можно сконцентрироваться либо на "образах, воспоминаниях, спонтанных видимостях", либо на "болтовне". 
2. Когда эти оба - схлопнутся. Разве это плохо? Теперь еще чище и ярче все видно. Можно сконцентрироватся на осознавании своего состояния. Я вообще не знаю что это такое. Но это явно не отключать, тут целые концерты разыгрываются.  При этом, ни видимостей, ни болтовки уже нет, и нету даже пространство где мы их искали. И все это еще через нимитту проходят. Она как бы последний прощальный объект перед изчезновением соотв. пространства.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Погодите, вы хотите сказать, что пространство ощущений тела, и умственное пространство - это одно  и тоже пространство и с этим так легче работать? Да ни в жизни!
> 
> .


Тело конечно ощущает(регистрирует какие то сенсорные сигналы органами их восприятия) , но Вы уверены что именно тело переживает\сознаёт _ощущения тела_ ?

----------


## Михаил_

> Тело конечно ощущает(регистрирует какие то сенсорные сигналы органами их восприятия) , но Вы уверены что именно тело переживает\сознаёт _ощущения тела_ ?


В том то и дело, как с луковицы убирается внешние, более грубые формы ума, так и тут.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В том то и дело, как с луковицы убирается внешние, более грубые формы ума, так и тут.


Либо же просто обращается внимание на чтото другое, а то что было обьектом-опорой предыдущего момента сознания вообще остаётся без внимания.
Это опять же от мировоззренческих позиций зависит.


Используя Вашу аналогию с луковицей, вопрос:


Убирая слой за слоем, сознание всё более сужается внутрь к центру , либо же всё более расширяется во все стороны пространства ?

или попробую ещё так сформулировать вопрос:

Более грубые "пространства" они заключены в внешние оболочки или во внутренние оболочки луковицы ?

(ведь аналогию с луковицей - можно понять и так и так)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ум продолжает создавать для себя некую опору, на которой он продолжает пребывать. И этот процесс будет продолжатся прямо до просветления. Вы же говорите, отбросьте все. Здорово конечно наверное здорово. Но я вас продолжаю непонимать ) 
> 
> Сейчас, в данный момент, прямо сейчас, отбросить все опоры чрезвычайно сложно. Рядом со мной нет квалифицированного учителя. И работать приходится с теми опорами, которые есть, не надеясь получить просветление, а надеясь разобраться "как это работает", "как работает ум"?.
> 
> С этим я и разбираюсь. Выглядит это конечно тут не очень привлекательно, как будто ребенок в го**е песочнице (омрачениях) копается у всех на форуме на виду, да еще и приглашает к нему присоединится, вместе возюкаться.
> 
> Ну а что делать то? В этом вопросе я на уровне ребенка. Я хочу разобраться. Кратковременных учений мне не достаточно, приходится заниматься строительством и разрушением замков из го**а и палок песка самостоятельно. Только песок в условно монастырской песочнице может быть белым и чистым, а говно точно не может, приходится запачкаться.
> 
> Сейчас я хочу выяснить как эти опоры отключить.
> У ума есть различные сознания, у сознаний есть различные пространства. Проще как работать: Когда пространств множество или всего несколько? Когда все в куче, или когда раздельно? Поэтому я и занимаюсь выявлением, определением, и поиском наилучшего решения для схлопывания сознаний, отличных от основы. Чтобы можно было работать *с меньшим количеством омрачений* и оттуда прорваться к основе.


Найдите самое ясное состояние ума и пребывайте в нем, пока не найдете еще более ясного.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2018), Михаил_ (12.09.2018), Монферран (11.09.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Найдите самое ясное состояние ума и пребывайте в нем, пока не найдете еще более ясного.


Замечательный в плане простоты и ясности совет. Но тревожность подобна застарелой болезни, не лечится по щелчку пальцев.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Замечательный в плане простоты и ясности совет. Но тревожность подобна застарелой болезни, не лечится по щелчку пальцев.


В теле и уме тысячи болезней, но интересный сюжет лишает их силы. Тренируйте ясность и тревожность будет отступать.

----------

Монферран (12.09.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> В теле и уме тысячи болезней, но интересный сюжет лишает их силы. Тренируйте ясность и тревожность будет отступать.


Интересный сюжет лишает силы текущие тревоги, но он же подобен опиуму. Во время тренировки приходится оставить все сюжеты. Было бы неплохо, если тренировка превратилась в интересный сюжет, но я не знаю как это сделать. Тренировка - что-то полезное, но не интересное.

Перефразируя Вас: нельзя объяснить ясность, но указания очень просты. 

Поэтому когда бы Вы ни говорили о ясности, тот кто не познал нерожденное, неизбежно будет воспринимать ясность как нечто абстрактное, размытое. Что это за ясность? Совсем не ясно, что конкретно имеется в виду. Религиозные люди считают ясность атрибутом невоспринимаемого, божественного ума, доступного только как достояние выдающихся подвижников далекого прошлого и предмет надежд на подарок свыше. Вы когда-нибудь получали фидбэк по поводу ясности? Хотя бы раз кому-то доводилось продемонстрировать, что под этим словом человек понимает ровно то же, что и Вы?

----------


## Михаил_

Оказывается все уже давно открыто
Роман
 Ефремов Иван Антонович > Час Быка

----------

